# Knee X-rays



## ShellieSulzberger (Apr 11, 2012)

When a provider documents: standing tunnel, sunrise and lateral views – can you tell me what that is exactly so I can verify the coding?  

Example #1:
He documented: left knee – standing tunnel, sunrise and lateral views….
Right knee 3 view – standing AP, lateral and sunrise views…

Billed:
73560-LT - Radiologic examination, knee; 1 or 2 views
73560-RT  - Radiologic examination, knee; 1 or 2 views

Example #2:
He documented right total knee 3 view – standing AP, lateral and sunrise views ordered and taken in the office…..

Billed: 73560-RT and 73565

Example: #3 
He documented left knee 3 view – standing AP, lateral and sunrise views ……right knee – 2 views standing and sunrise views…..

Billed; 73560-LT and 73565

you can e-mail me directly at: ssulzberber@ccipro.net


----------



## tmlbwells (Apr 11, 2012)

For example #1, I would have coded 73562 RT and LT because you actually have 3 views of each knee.

For example #2 for what you have it should be 73562-RT.  73565 is only used if a single standing bilateral view is done.

Example #3 would be 73562-LT and 73560-RT.

Hope this helps.


----------



## jmcpolin (Apr 11, 2012)

When billing standing views with other views, standing is considered 1 view and then sunrise and  lateral are 2 separate views so you would have 3 views total.  We had a physician who was trying to bill for the standing alone 73565 and then another CPT for the other views we had to explain the views to him and now he gets it.


----------

